

Secured conn to SimpleDB enabling entirely JS web apps (JS challenge for beta) - easymovet
http://ServerCyde.com

======
a3camero
It's also possible to do this using YQL.

~~~
easymovet
Didn't know anyone remembered YQL! We take a very different approach, you
create the queries on our site then call them from your site and pass
parameters like a stored proc. We store your credentials so that you don't
have to expose them in client side code.

We also offer a bunch of other features to liberate you from needing a server,
like session handling (with encrypted cookies), email templates, facebook
connect.

~~~
a3camero
Haven't taken a close look at your product but what I would find useful is an
API for generating those queries that I can use within my own tools while
developing simpleDB apps although this use case might be just for a particular
project I have in mind.

